# Plans for summer



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

OK got something finalised:

Brussels-Luxembourg- Bonigen (Interlaken) 7 days 15-22 August and return, with son to see seaplane fly-in on Brienzersee. TCS Seeblick - lovely spot!

But what to do after that? Van going back to winter storage October. 

Decisions, decisions! Starting from Brussels, seen a lot around there - NE France, Jura, Lux, South Holland, West,west Germany - Black Forest, Moselle. Maybe just go back to UK?

Hoping to do some upgrades in the van so don't want to go too far (read: spend too much - can't do both!) 

Any ideas???:nerd::nerd::nerd:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

As our house is on the market our plans are dependent upon selling and buying. 

IF it gets sorted this side of summer we plan to go down to the Italian Lakes and Venice in September.

Anyone want to buy a house? :grin2:

Graham :smile2:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

HermanHymer said:


> OK got something finalised:
> 
> Brussels-Luxembourg- Bonigen (Interlaken) 7 days 15-22 August and return, with son to see seaplane fly-in on Brienzersee. TCS Seeblick - lovely spot!
> 
> ...


Viv

You did not mention the Vosges hills west of the Basel-Colmar-Strasbourg main drag. We have found some good quiet Aires up there with some good views . Wine country.

Not too much of a diversion back from Switzerland and an easy run back to channel ports.

If it grabs you I can dig out some references for you.

Geoff


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

GMJ said:


> As our house is on the market our plans are dependent upon selling and buying.
> 
> IF it gets sorted this side of summer we plan to go down to the Italian Lakes and Venice in September.
> 
> ...


Graham depends what it is. The area is right.

I will PM you with what I am looking for.

Geoff


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

nicholsong said:


> Graham depends what it is. The area is right.
> 
> I will PM you with what I am looking for.
> 
> Geoff


Just PM'd you Geoff

btw please stop mentioning the Vosges as we love it and don't want it to get discovered :wink2:

Graham :smile2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Viv

So after Oct 

Is it back to SAfrica ?

Sandra


----------



## LT Man (Nov 11, 2016)

Tyrol again for us . tried last year and weather was pants so two days in and hit the Brenner pass to 31 degrees in Italy and south of France..

Thats the advantage of having our hotel room on wheels .............

LT Man


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Viv
> 
> You did not mention the Vosges hills west of the Basel-Colmar-Strasbourg main drag. We have found some good quiet Aires up there with some good views . Wine country.
> 
> ...


Thank you Geoff I'd appreciate it if you could. Sounds like a good plan, especially if one knows beforehand where best to stop. Yes and there's a BIG quilt festival in Ste-Marie-aux-Mines second weekend Sept. Been there before but not motorhoming. Also Riquewehr on the way to somewhere else.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

aldra said:


> Viv
> 
> So after Oct
> 
> ...


Yes, I fly out from Manchester on 3 Oct which is a bit earlier than I like to go, but I need to keep an eye on my OOH. He's a bit wobbly on his pins. I'm also t-h-i-n-k-i-n-g of selling my house so I would need to get it sorted during the SA summer. Want to come with me?:smile2:


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

LT Man said:


> Tyrol again for us . tried last year and weather was pants so two days in and hit the Brenner pass to 31 degrees in Italy and south of France..
> 
> Thats the advantage of having our hotel room on wheels .............
> 
> LT Man


Pants? The correlation escapes me, please explain .


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

pants = rubbish; poor; not very good

Graham :grin2:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

HermanHymer said:


> Thank you Geoff I'd appreciate it if you could. Sounds like a good plan, especially if one knows beforehand where best to stop. Yes and there's a BIG quilt festival in Ste-Marie-aux-Mines second weekend Sept. Been there before but not motorhoming. Also Riquewehr on the way to somewhere else.


Give me a couple of days to sort out the maps/books and the ship's log. If I have not done it by Thur give me a kick.

Geoff


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

There is not much IMO worth bothering with in Northern France until you get to the Vosges or Belgium for that matter but from Brienzersee the Alps is your Oyster. You could do the Italian Lakes or Head round the back of Lake Leman and Geneva and do some of the Route des Grande Alps down to Annecy maybe and beyond before heading generally north west for the end of September.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I am, _or maybe not_, pleased to hear we will have the Czechia to ourselves again :laugh:

Its growing on us like France, Spain and Italia has already grown on the rest of Motorhome community.
We will have the place to ourselves again. :grin2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

HermanHymer said:


> Yes, I fly out from Manchester on 3 Oct which is a bit earlier than I like to go, but I need to keep an eye on my OOH. He's a bit wobbly on his pins. I'm also t-h-i-n-k-i-n-g of selling my house so I would need to get it sorted during the SA summer. Want to come with me?:smile2:


I'd absolutely love too

But for a few days, albert has had a chest cold, and snores even worse, so has slept in another room

And , dam it I've missed him

I wake in the early hours and find I remember everything I've done wrong throughout my life

And I can't snuggle up to him and think

Well not everything was wrong

And he is just him , I doubt he ever wakes and worries about the past ,the present or the future

He's a husband, dad, grandad

And is pretty good at all of them

Sandra


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

nicholsong said:


> Give me a couple of days to sort out the maps/books and the ship's log. If I have not done it by Thur give me a kick.
> 
> Geoff


Viv

I have done some research, but am having to squeeze this in with other demands, while I still have the info in my head.

If you have All the Aires France (ours is 4th edition - so not recent) the area I am thinking of is 'Eastern France' numbers 87-108.

Of those we have stayed twice at both.

'Bourbach Le Haut'(Number 89), above Thann - good views, narrow approach but doable.

Thann itself has an Aire but back of a CP - OK, but we only parked for the town and shopping and did not stay the night, partly because it was very foggy.

The other favourite for us is Orschwihr (Number 96) small, but if you can get on lower side you have private garden looking across to vineyards. Wineries in the village.

Many villages along those vineyard slopes are charming. I am sure further away from the Rhine might also be good but we did not have time and maybe nor will you.

Happy travelling.

Geoff


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

aldra said:


> I'd absolutely love too
> 
> But for a few days, albert has had a chest cold, and snores even worse, so has slept in another room
> 
> ...


I agree 100%, he's the total opposite of 'pants'. How lucky you were to pick him (or clever, whichever way you want to look at it!.) Makes good chips too! Now that's a talent worth hanging in there for!:wink2:


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

barryd said:


> There is not much IMO worth bothering with in Northern France until you get to the Vosges or Belgium for that matter but from Brienzersee the Alps is your Oyster. You could do the Italian Lakes or Head round the back of Lake Leman and Geneva and do some of the Route des Grande Alps down to Annecy maybe and beyond before heading generally north west for the end of September.


Unless I put No1 on a plane, I'll have to take him back to Brussels (he has an aversion to trains and buses!) so that leaves me far north again. I wouldn't mind staying longer in Switzerland especially as I will have had to fork out for the Vignette this time. But I've done the south side of Lac Leman several times (nice bakery half way along!) and I know you like it Barry but Annecy doesn't float my boat. My favourite Hymer spares shop is near there, hence a couple of visits. And every time I've tried to see Mont Blanc it's been shrouded in cloud! Thanks for taking the trouble to suggest. Got any Vosges tips?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes, I guess the chips are the best part:wink2:

Sandra


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

JanHank said:


> I am, _or maybe not_, pleased to hear we will have the Czechia to ourselves again :laugh:
> 
> Its growing on us like France, Spain and Italia has already grown on the rest of Motorhome community.
> We will have the place to ourselves again. :grin2:


Jan

Please tell me about your experience of Czech.

How have you camped - site. aires, wild.

I have not found 'Aires' listed there and have read that wilding is difficult because everything is fenced off - bit like Holland and Belgium.

You have been there so we interested in your opinion.

Slowakia we find very easy for wilding - any bit of land seems to be open and nobody seems to take any notice.

How is your walking? What % mobile?

Cheers

Geoff and Basia


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

If you go out of season Geoff you can use a lot of the camp sites free. We have stopped by lakes and in car parks wild camping, never been troubled anywhere we've stopped.
With your van I bet nobody will trouble you either.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

HermanHymer said:


> Unless I put No1 on a plane, I'll have to take him back to Brussels (he has an aversion to trains and buses!) so that leaves me far north again. I wouldn't mind staying longer in Switzerland especially as I will have had to fork out for the Vignette this time. But I've done the south side of Lac Leman several times (nice bakery half way along!) and I know you like it Barry but Annecy doesn't float my boat. My favourite Hymer spares shop is near there, hence a couple of visits. And every time I've tried to see Mont Blanc it's been shrouded in cloud! Thanks for taking the trouble to suggest. *Got any Vosges tips?*


Not really. Just the Alsace and Jura (I think you said you had done Jura). Plenty of nice countryside and mountains. I think the towns and villages of the Alsace are nicer than Jura but the scenery in Jura is better as is the cheese.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Viv
> 
> I have done some research, but am having to squeeze this in with other demands, while I still have the info in my head.
> 
> ...


Thank you Geoff, I've made notes. My Aires book is in the van but its vintage. So I found the info on Camper contact. Small Aires but look good!!!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

nicholsong said:


> Jan
> 
> Please tell me about your experience of Czech.
> How have you camped - site. aires, wild.
> ...


You may like to read a bit of my holiday report from last year Geoff, it includes the Czechia and Slovakia

After our main stay at Dobra Voda (Farma Alpaka) Stellplatz by the horses. 
http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/128-czech-republic-touring/213442-czech-o-slovakia.html

This was a good spot. N48.86165° E17.38849°


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

JanHank said:


> If you go out of season Geoff you can use a lot of the camp sites free. We have stopped by lakes and in car parks wild camping, never been troubled anywhere we've stopped.
> *With your van I bet nobody will trouble you either.*


Jan

I got your later post about your write-up of your Czech trip, so will look later.

However I am intigued about your thinking behind the 'With your van....' remark. Please explain.

Geoff


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

nicholsong said:


> Jan
> 
> I got your later post about your write-up of your Czech trip, so will look later.
> 
> ...


English number plate , nobody will bother you I'm sure.:grin2: Unless they want to practice their English on you.

Although I do believe wild camping is accepted in Czechia.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

JanHank said:


> English number plate , nobody will bother you I'm sure.:grin2:


Maybe for good measure I should also stick a copy of the wording in our passports to the inside of the window.

"Her Britannic Majest's Secretary of State Requests and Requires in the name of Her Majesty.......

to allow the bearer to pass freely without let or hindrance....":wink2::smile2:

[Must try the Google translate for that]

Geoff


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

nicholsong said:


> Maybe for good measure I should also stick a copy of the wording in our passports to the inside of the window.
> 
> "Her Britannic Majest's Secretary of State Requests and Requires in the name of Her Majesty.......
> 
> ...


I added something to my post Geoff, perhaps you haven't seen.


----------

